# Spare Wheel ?



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

Could anybody advise, I have a Freetec 708 Mk7 Twin Wheel RWD Transit based motorhome and it came with no spare wheel is this right?
Do I need one by law?
Also can anybody advise if all the wheels are inter-changeable with each other ie front to back etc .

Thanks
Dave


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Have a look underneath the motorhome as ford put the spare wheel under there as goes can the fronts fit on the back and visa versa yes they should fit no problem.
Kev


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We also have a Freetec 708Ti - no spare came with it, but we had to have one for our breakdown insurance one year - it's now stored in
the cubbyhole beyond the gas locker in the boot - couldn't see anywhere to hang it underneath.

Re the interchangeability - can't see how the double wheel from the rear would fit the front single or vice versa.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Ditcha.

No, you don't need one by law but some insurance companies do state, as part of their cover, that a spare wheel shoud be carried at all times.

If you buy a spare wheel, make sure that you use the correct wheel bolts. Steel wheels need steel bolts. (Just in case you are running with alloy wheels).

Regards


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments, thought the wheels are the same as the rears look like two fronts back to back, so am I right in thinking if I had a front puncture we could exchange for one of the rears, to allow us to get to a garage for repair? If this was the case I wouldn,t bother with a spare.

Cheers
Dave


----------

